# FCI/AWDF/USCA issues



## hoytn (Oct 1, 2017)

Can someone please cut thru the BS and give a accurate description of what A. This means and B if it really matters? I plan in being a part of GSDCA will anything effect me also is GSDCA the best group to be with if I plan on being competitive with my dog?


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

GSDCA was never an AWDF member. 

As far as if the GSDCA is the best organization...that would be a contentious topic. IMO, USCA has more members, more trials, better helpers, better trainers, better programs, better national competitions . It's up to you to decide which you like best.


----------



## hoytn (Oct 1, 2017)

I agree USCA has a ton more events, but with this "issue" would it be smart for me to become a member. I do like having more events and more members to help you out. I actually did not know the membership was higher, I also would like any titles I get to be accepted by many different organizations tho. I am looking for a noBS analyst for someone new who is looking into clubs to be a member of, I am not looking to tick people off or start WW3, just a plain a jane "no offense and Jane's" of what people think with regards to clubs.


----------



## kayek9 (Aug 27, 2002)

Belonging to GSDCA does not open up any doors to you as far as opportunities to compete in more events. You have to search out the kennel clubs in your area and find out when they are holding trials, etc, the GSDCA only puts on one show a year and that takes place in October. You don't need to be a member to compete, your dog just needs to be AKC registered. Also you might search out a local GSD club in your area, they may provide classes, etc through the club or be able to direct you as to where to go.


----------



## hoytn (Oct 1, 2017)

Ya my local GSD club is lacking.. I did find a website gsdonline which seems to have all the German shepherd events for USCA but no GSDCA LOL, that kinda deals the deal for me that being said, this issue with FCI anyone know if it is resolved so that your titles are not effected?


----------



## Katsugsd (Jul 7, 2018)

cdwoodcox shared an email on one of the previous threads for USCA issues:

https://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/schutzhund-ipo-training/750893-usca-dvg-3.html

Page 3

TL;DR - FCI will recognize the titles, judges and scorebooks from USCA trials regardless of the outcome of the squabble.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

kayek9 said:


> the GSDCA only puts on one show a year and that takes place in October.


This is not correct. There are many GSDCA IPO clubs that hold trials ever year. The GSDCA holds a national IPO competition. They send people to the WUSV qualifier in May. They hold club trials. They hold confirmation shows.

USCA is strictly IPO. GSDCA is the breed club in the U.S. AKC will accept IPO titles earned under the GSDCA. They will not accept them under the USCA.

As far as the AWDF...unless you are planning on trialing for the FCI world championship, since you have a German Shepherd, this has zero effect on you. The FCI has stated they will continue to accept titles earned under the USCA. 

You can trial in the USCA if you are GSDCA but you have to pay an extra $100 entry fee. That is the cost of a USCA membership. Some disagree with that. I don't. If I have to pay it yearly as a member, to benefit from our track layer programs/helper programs/ top notch championships, then a non member should have to pay the same. 

The club you choose to join is your personal preference. This AWDF thing affect the top 1% in the sport.


----------



## hoytn (Oct 1, 2017)

Jax08 said:


> kayek9 said:
> 
> 
> > the GSDCA only puts on one show a year and that takes place in October.
> ...


Like I said before a none BS analysis and leave it to Jax to be spot on. So a dual membership is most likely the way to go. Jax thank you for giving it straight, I figured either you or izch would be the ones to do it.


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

If you join a GSDCA club then become a GSDCA member. If your club is a USCA club than join the USCA. If you join a club with a variety of breeds and would like to go to the AWDF championships then join one of the other clubs like DVG or the Mali club. Of course you will not have access to conformation shows or surveys and would still have to be a member of GSDCA or USCA. 



USCA has way more trials, way more regional championships and two national championships. They share the Sieger Show with the GSDCA. 



GSDCA you can pay to put your titles on your AKC pedigrees. 



Now, personal opinion. If GSDCA was my only option, I would find another sport. :smile2:


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

Jax08 said:


> T
> 
> The club you choose to join is your personal preference. This AWDF thing affect the top 1% in the sport.





You could always join one of the other breed clubs if you want to do the AWDF. USCA has an all breed championship too.


----------



## hoytn (Oct 1, 2017)

So I feel USCA would be better for new people because they focus on IPO sorry IPG LOL. GSDCA focuses on many things. If you are USCA you can still do GSDCA things correct?


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

IGP. LOL "I gotta play" or "I gotta pee"?  



You can belong to both which some people do.


----------



## CometDog (Aug 22, 2017)

I joined both on Jax's advice, I'll probably never go beyond club trials but if I do decide to try to trial at a USCA trial, my entry is covered. Learning on this dog, getting a new pup next year. Who knows what I will have time for? Maybe Ill be willing and able to get more involved. Just gives you options and can't hurt as long as the extra 100 bucks for the year doesn't break the bank. It does sometimes. This is not one of those years where it will lol


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

My advice? I never advised anyone to join both??


----------



## CometDog (Aug 22, 2017)

Yeah in a PM where you asked me where I trained. In any event, joined both. Seems worth the extra 100 bucks for options.


----------



## CometDog (Aug 22, 2017)

Sorry, I reread the PM from last year. You asked where I trained and why GSDCA. I said because my club is a GSDCA one. You advised that it was 100 to join USCA and would cover any entry if I ever decided to trial at another club. But not worth it if I only intended to trial at my club. So you did not say "join both" you kindly let me know about the options USCA offers as well for a low yearly membership


----------



## hoytn (Oct 1, 2017)

After researching i do think ill go both as well, kill two birds with 175 dollars LOL.


----------

